# تقويم مدى تلوث ترب المناطق المحيطة بمنجم مهد الذهب



## طارق البخاري (15 سبتمبر 2008)

تقويم مدى تلوث ترب المناطق المحيطة بمنجم مهد الذهب​ Evaluation of Soil Pollution Around Mahad AD’Dahab Mine​ ​ [FONT=&quot]د. عبد الله بن سليمان الفراج*, د. محمد بن إبراهيم الوابل**[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]قسم علوم التربة كلية علوم الأغذية والزراعة -جامعة الملك سعود-[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] ص. ب.:2460، الرياض: 11451، المملكة العربية السعودية[/FONT]​ : E-mail: [email protected][FONT=&quot]*[/FONT]​ : E-mail: [email protected][FONT=&quot]**[/FONT]​ ملخص
[FONT=&quot]لبدء نشاط تعدين الذهب في أكثر من موقع في المملكة، كانت الحاجة ماسة لدراسة مستويات التلوث في المناطق المتوقع تلوثها. اختير منجم مهد الذهب لأنه الأقدم. وهدفت الدراسة إلى تقويم مدى تلوث الترب المحيطة بمنجم مهد الذهب بالعناصر الثقيلة [/FONT](As, Be, Cd, Co, Cr, Cu, Fe, Mn, Mo, Ni, Pb, Se, Ti, V, Zn, Hg)[FONT=&quot] مع تطبيق بعض المعايير العلمية والإحصائية لتحديد مدى تلوثها. لذا [/FONT][FONT=&quot]جمع وحلل 139 عينة تربة تمثل 55 موقعاً توزعت لتشمل المنطقة المحيطة بالمنجم. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]أظهر التحليل [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تلوث منطقة الدراسة بدرجة معنوية بنسبة 99% بعنصر أو أكثر اعتماداً على معامل الإثراء [/FONT](EF)[FONT=&quot]، بينما كانت العينات الملوثة بدرجة كبيرة و بدرجة كبيرة جداً 46 و 33% على التوالي. وقد تركز التلوث في المواقع القريبة من مدافن ناتج طحن الصخور. وظهر أثر الجبال كحاجز طبيعي في التقليل من أثر التلوث. كما ظهر واضحاً انخفاض درجة مستوى التلوث مع زيادة العمق. حيث كان معامل الإثراء [/FONT]EF[FONT=&quot] >40 في 41% من العينات السطحية (0-15سم)، أما في العينات التحت سطحية (15-30سم) و (>30سم) فكان 27 و 23% على التوالي. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تفاوت التلوث بالعناصر الثقيلة كما يلي: [/FONT]Cd> Hg> Pb> Zn> Cu>As> Mo> Be[FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تؤكد جميع النتائج تأثير التعدين على تلوث الترب المحيطة بالمنجم[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot] وقد وصل التلوث إلى درجة الخطورة في كثير من المواقع وخاصة قرب المنجم غرباً، ولم تخل جميع المواقع من التلوث بصورة ما. مما يحتم ضرورة عمل تقييم بيئي متكامل للمشروع "[/FONT]Environmental Impact Assessment[FONT=&quot]" لتقليل الآثار السلبية للتلوث بالعناصر الثقيلة.[/FONT]


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أخي الكريم مشكور علي المجهود ولكن لدي تساؤل بسيط 
ما هو معامل الإثراء EF
ولدي تساؤل خارج الموضوع أرجو أن أجد رده عندك
وهو أني قمت بعمل مشروع عن الفوسفات 
وأثناء بحثي 
وجدت ما يسمي بدرجة التقييم c2
ارجو أن أجد معناها عندك 
ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## طارق البخاري (16 سبتمبر 2008)

بسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله

شكراً يا أكرم على التعليقات والمرور.

أما ما يتعلق بمعامل الإثراء هو النسبة يبن معدل تركيز الفلز في الركاز إلى معدل تركيزه في الخام أو العينة.

The enrichment ratio is the ratio of the grade of
the concentrate to the grade of the feed

أما ما يتعلق بدرجة التقييم فلا أذكر عنها شيئاً ولعل لها علاقة بتقييم الخام عند حسابات الإحتياطي.

والله أعلم


----------



## أكرم كيلاني (16 سبتمبر 2008)

أشكر لك ردك أخي الكريم 
وكل عام وأنت بخير


----------



## كارزيلو (10 يونيو 2009)

أخي نحن في السودان نستخدم الزئبق الابيض لفصل الذهب عن الشوائب الاخرى . وذلك بعد طحن الأحجار التي تحوي الذهب . سؤالي هو : ( هل هناك مادة أخرى غير الزئبق يمكنها فصل الذهب عن الشوائب الاخرى ؟ ثانيا هنالك تصاعد كثيف للأتربة جراء عملية طحن الاحجار وتلاحظ أن العمال لا يضعون كمامات تقيهم من هذه الاتربة والغبار التي تحدثهما الطواحين . هل هناك ضرر خطير مستقبلا ؟ وشكرا....


----------



## كارزيلو (10 يونيو 2009)

هنالك أجهذة لكشف الذهب والمعادن الاخرى يقال أنها تعمل بالزئبق وبعضها يعمل بطريفة الرادار وبعضها يعمل بطريفة كهرومغنطيسية أرجو إفادتي بطريقة عملها وكيف تتعرف علةى الذهب . بصراحة أود صناعة واحدة


----------

